# What is so special about derrick rose?



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

ok ill admit im not the most knowledgeable about college basketball. in fact outside of maryland games i only watched NCAA tournament pretty much but i was looking at derrick rose stats. 15/5. that doesnt make me jump out and say wow first overall pick right there. please enlighten me.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He played on a damn good roster, he led his team to the championship, he plays like Deron Williams, and he dominated every other PG prospect in the tournament.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

deron williams college averages were like 11 and 6. chris paul's were like 15 and 6..


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Omega said:


> deron williams college averages were like 11 and 6. chris paul's were like 15 and 6..


wow really...

it must be tough as **** to draft a pg.
i just didnt see the amazing play that makes him number one overall pick. i mean what i saw from him, he was good but i wasnt amazed or anything.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah thats how different college ball is from NBA..


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

hmmm so theres a good chance hell be a bust.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Deke said:


> hmmm so theres a good chance hell be a bust.


There's almost zero chance he'll bust.

Dominant athleticism mixed with a high-level understanding of the game, and he'll have just turned 20 when the season starts.

I think, once he comes into his own, the worst thing you'll be able to say about the guy is that he's not a Top 5 point guard. And that's a worst-case scenario.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

well im not knowledgeable on the subject so your probably right. people in general must be seeing something im not cuz he doesnt look like a future franchise player as of today.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

His athletic ability, but then again I have been pretty lukewarm on him for most of the year. He has a lot of fans on here though


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Rawse said:


> There's almost zero chance he'll bust.
> 
> Dominant athleticism mixed with a high-level understanding of the game, and he'll have just turned 20 when the season starts.
> 
> I think, once he comes into his own, the worst thing you'll be able to say about the guy is that he's not a Top 5 point guard. And that's a worst-case scenario.


i disagree that worst case scenario is him being just outside the top 5 pgs.

i think he's gotten overrated and will be a mild disappointment as a top two pick(as will beasley) because i don't see him really having superstar ability but he's definitely going to be a good player.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Deke said:


> well im not knowledgeable on the subject so your probably right. people in general must be seeing something im not cuz he doesnt look like a future franchise player as of today.


Well that's because you aren't knowledgeable on the subject.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Rawse said:


> There's almost zero chance he'll bust.
> 
> Dominant athleticism mixed with a high-level understanding of the game, and he'll have just turned 20 when the season starts.
> 
> I think, once he comes into his own, the worst thing you'll be able to say about the guy is that he's not a Top 5 point guard. And that's a worst-case scenario.


So no cause for concern after that championship game performance?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

His athletic ability mixed with his bball IQ and his feel for the game. If he puts the work in he will be in the upper echelon of PG's in the league with CP3 and Deron Williams.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> So no cause for concern after that championship game performance?


He played very well against one of the premier (if not the best) defensive teams in the country. He scored a good amount, and ran the team well. What in your opnion diminishes his value?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Rawse said:


> There's almost zero chance he'll bust.
> 
> Dominant athleticism mixed with a high-level understanding of the game, and he'll have just turned 20 when the season starts.
> 
> I think, once he comes into his own, the worst thing you'll be able to say about the guy is that he's not a Top 5 point guard. And that's a worst-case scenario.


absolutely. if he develops a little more range on that jumper he will be great.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He is the total package. Great IQ, vision, and athletic ability. The intangibles will come with time.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He still played well in the championship game, he just wasn't great like in the games against Texas and UCLA. I think if Chalmers didn't hit that shot we wouldn't even talking about his performance, that is the way things go. Collins gave him some fits in that game though and Kansas had an outstanding team defense, they gave him bad angles and sent him to his weak side. He was probably not a hundred percent in that game, but came through in the second half when it mattered. Except for that missed free throw he was tremendous in the last ten minutes and showed that he can take over games.

Like Omega said his stats weren't overwhelming in the regular season, but neither were those of other great point guard prospects, especially not as freshmen. He improved so much during and elevated his game to another level in the tourney, at worst he will be a borderline All-Star.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

TM said:


> So no cause for concern after that championship game performance?


Not when he's 19 years old. He had some first half jitters and looked like the best player on the court in the second.

Kansas _hounded_ him all game with multiple people, inlcuding and especially Sherrod Collins.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Not when he's 19 years old. He had some first half jitters and looked like the best player on the court in the second.
> 
> Kansas _hounded_ him all game with multiple people, inlcuding and especially Sherrod Collins.


i mean kansas did have two guards on the big 12 all defense team and then also had collins to throw at him. they were probably the best team in the country as far as having guys to throw at rose(and the best team in the country at playing basketball).


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

He should be one of the top 10 point guards within two seasons. It's a very low chance he won't be an all-star within three seasons.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> He should be one of the top 10 point guards within two seasons. It's a very low chance he won't be an all-star within three seasons.


that all depends on what conference he ends up in. there is very little chance that he makes the allstar game within three seasons in the west going up against paul, deron, nash, kobe, roy, tmac, etc.

he has a much easier path there in the east and i could see him easily being a borderline allstar there in his 3rd year.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

DRose is not about stats. What makes him so special is his ability to do the things to win games. If his team needs a rebound, a steal, a assist, a bucket in crucial times of the game he will 90% of the time give it to them. He has elite athletic ability, and a high BBall IQ. 
He needs to work on his shooting ability, and consistent Defense but with his work ethic it will come.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Rose comes across to me as a sure winner, a leader. I wish he were a better shooter, but of course he's got a chance to improve on that (and one would think he understands the huge number of extra dollars he can earn if he does). I'm not ready to anoint him or anything, but he seems to me pretty unlikely to fail. If forced to guess, I'd say he's worth the top two pick he's sure to be and will be an annual all-star once he hits his stride. (That may not be for a couple of years--he's very young, and not everyone can come in and do it right away.)


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

I know nbadraft.net has him going number 1, but does he really have that great of a chance of being picked ahead of Beasley? I guess it depends who wins the lottery. BTW when is the lottery? it should be comming up soon within the next couple weeks, if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

BobbyDigital32 said:


> I know nbadraft.net has him going number 1, but does he really have that great of a chance of being picked ahead of Beasley? I guess it depends who wins the lottery. BTW when is the lottery? it should be comming up soon within the next couple weeks, if my memory serves me correctly.


Next Tuesday at 8 pm ET on ESPN.


----------



## G-man-sc (May 9, 2008)

i think it's the fact that he is maybe the most athletic PG seen in a long time, he can jump out of the building, he's a bit of a streaky shooter, but he can almost do anything on the court, he hustles his butt of, and he is not afraid of matching up with the opponents best players on D, he is great in transition, and he is good at setting up his teammates for easy buckets, he is a do it all type of player!


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

I had high hopes for Rose going into this season and was really disappointed by his play this year. Sure he played well in the tourney, but that's really the only bright spot, and since he choked and let the lead and the game slip away, and got historically posterized on the game winning shot I don't really consider the tourney a success for him. 

I think he could be great, by he could just as well turn into an egotisticall cancer if his team isn't winning. I predict more Marbury and Francis than Paul and Williams. 

Beasley on the other hand is the real deal and definitively proved all his critics wrong. There is a huge drop off of talent between #1 Beasley and #2 Rose.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Stay Blazed said:


> I think he could be great, by he could just as well turn into an egotisticall cancer if his team isn't winning. I predict more Marbury and Francis than Paul and Williams.


Where do you get *that* from? Rose by all accounts is a low-key, highly coachable guy.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

Stay Blazed said:


> I had high hopes for Rose going into this season and was really disappointed by his play this year. Sure he played well in the tourney, but that's really the only bright spot, and since he choked and let the lead and the game slip away, and got historically posterized on the game winning shot I don't really consider the tourney a success for him.
> 
> I think he could be great, by he could just as well turn into an *egotisticall cancer* if his team isn't winning. I predict more Marbury and Francis than Paul and Williams.
> 
> Beasley on the other hand is the real deal and definitively proved all his critics wrong. There is a huge drop off of talent between #1 Beasley and #2 Rose.


shows how much you know about Rose. He is the total opposite of that.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

Rawse said:


> Where do you get *that* from? Rose by all accounts is a low-key, highly coachable guy.


he just made **** up to help his argument.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, I've got to say that while I suppose it's possible Rose would end up egotistical or tough to play with, I don't really know why a person would assume he will do so. I've never heard anything to support that idea, and I have heard the exact opposite. So it seems a bit like saying you wouldn't draft Michael Beasley because he might tear both ACLs and also need microfracture surgery and afterward wouldn't be a good athlete. It's possible, but where the **** would that come from?


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

Deke said:


> well im not knowledgeable on the subject so your probably right.


Thank you. Thank you for that. I didn't know that anyone on the internet could admit that they were not knowledgeable in any given are. You have singlehandedly restored my faith in humanity.:yay:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Stay Blazed said:


> I had high hopes for Rose going into this season and was really disappointed by his play this year. Sure he played well in the tourney, but that's really the only bright spot, and since he choked and let the lead and the game slip away, and got historically posterized on the game winning shot I don't really consider the tourney a success for him.
> 
> I think he could be great, by he could just as well turn into an egotisticall cancer if his team isn't winning. I predict more Marbury and Francis than Paul and Williams.
> 
> Beasley on the other hand is the real deal and definitively proved all his critics wrong. There is a huge drop off of talent between #1 Beasley and #2 Rose.


i usually dont say anything like this, but maybe u should LAY OFF the weed for a while...


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

Rawse said:


> Where do you get *that* from? Rose by all accounts is a low-key, highly coachable guy.


I get that from observation, which I use in part to form an opinion. Rose played half assed all season like he didn't really care or want to be there. Like he was just biding his time until the spot light of the tourney and NBA. Meanwhile the underrated CD-R willed and carried that team all season long. 

The funny thing is that is what the "experts" claimed was Beasleys problem, but I saw the exact opposite. Beasley played every minute all out, he didn't take plays off when the ball wasn't in his hands. In fact Beasley played so well away from the ball the bloggers (nbadraft.net) mis-label of uncoachable also proved false. 

Against popular opinion I said the same thing about Francis and Marbury when everybody loved them. I heard the same arguments I'm hearing now in response.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't think you can go wrong with either, but I'd rather have Beasley.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Stay Blazed said:


> I get that from observation, which I use in part to form an opinion. Rose played half assed all season like he didn't really care or want to be there. Like he was just biding his time until the spot light of the tourney and NBA. Meanwhile the underrated CD-R willed and carried that team all season long.
> 
> The funny thing is that is what the "experts" claimed was Beasleys problem, but I saw the exact opposite. Beasley played every minute all out, he didn't take plays off when the ball wasn't in his hands. In fact Beasley played so well away from the ball the bloggers (nbadraft.net) mis-label of uncoachable also proved false.
> 
> Against popular opinion I said the same thing about Francis and Marbury when everybody loved them. I heard the same arguments I'm hearing now in response.



You must have been on some crazy stuff to have seen all of this you typed. Seriously weed and observing a basketball game don't mix there cheif.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rose will be a good player. Possibly a great player. He's got quickness, length, height, athleticism...he's like a young Baron Davis (who also had to work on his range).

Should be an NBA All-Star in a few years. Might have an underwhelming rookie season, but so did Deron Williams...and that has turned out OK for the Jazz.


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

Deke said:


> well im not knowledgeable on the subject so your probably right.


Thank you. Thank you for that. I didn't know that anyone on the internet could admit that they were not knowledgeable in any given are. You have singlehandedly restored my faith in humanity.:yay:


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

DBL post


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Stay Blazed said:


> I get that from observation, which I use in part to form an opinion.


Well somewhere in that equation, you messed up.


----------

